# plenty of snow/moisture? Hope this yr is better



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

My goose decoys are almost put up and time to get me sack and stick out and hit the woods. I am glad to see this site is being moderated and I hope everyone finds a truck load. Old Henry


----------

